# un biglietto per l'Intercity / in Intercity / su Intercity



## blema

Ciao a tutti, 

sono un po' confusa per quanto riguarda l'uso della preposizione giusta nella frase "Ho comprato un biglietto per / in / su Intercity" Quale di queste sarebbe quella corretta?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## pollonia

Ciao blema,
vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
*
Ho comprato un biglietto per l'intercity* => Intercity è riferito a _treno_ (sottinteso). 
*Ho comprato un biglietto intercity* => Intercity è aggettivo di _biglietto_.

Le preposizioni _su_ e _in_ in questo caso sono scorrette, o, meglio, vogliono dire un'altra cosa:
Ho comprato un biglietto nell'/sull' Intercity => Ho comprato il biglieto *a bordo* del treno intercity


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Blema e ciao di nuovo, Pol  

Secondo me la preposizione "per" stona un po' con Intercity  
Spontaneamente direi "Ho comprato un biglietto Intercity" oppure "Ho comperato un biglietto dell'Intercity"


----------



## blema

Ho sempre usato "per" ma non ero sicura se le altre preposizioni andassero bene. E da tanto tempo che volevo chiederlo  Grazie!


----------



## pollonia

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Blema e ciao di nuovo, Pol
> 
> Secondo me la preposizione "per" stona un po' con Intercity
> Spontaneamente direi "Ho comprato un biglietto Intercity" oppure "Ho comperato un biglietto dell'Intercity"



Ciao A.A. 

In realtà non mi suona strano _per_. Ovviamente non si tratta di una preposizione per un moto a luogo, ma per un banale complemento di fine/scopo. Si usa. O no?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Non so se si usa, Pol 
E' giusta, chiaro: è un parere personale, come dicevo, ma non mi viene spontaneo usare "per" con "Intercity"


----------



## francisgranada

E nel caso di teatro/cinema/film ?

Ho comprato un biglietto  ... cinema.
Ho comprato un biglietto  ... il film "La vita di Santa Anna" (ciao )


----------



## VogaVenessian

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Blema e ciao di nuovo, Pol
> 
> Secondo me la preposizione "per" stona un po' con Intercity
> Spontaneamente direi "Ho comprato un biglietto Intercity" oppure "Ho comperato un biglietto dell'Intercity"


La penso all'opposto. Secondo me la stragrande maggioranza di persone direbbe PER l'Intercity. Le altre due possibilità "Ho comprato un biglietto Intercity" oppure "Ho comperato un biglietto dell'Intercity" sono corrette ma - credo - "minoritarie".


----------



## pollonia

francisgranada said:


> E nel caso di teatro/cinema/film ?
> 
> Ho comprato un biglietto  ... cinema.
> Ho comprato un biglietto  ... il film "La vita di Santa Anna"



Ho comprato un biglietto PER IL cinema.
Ho comprato il biglietto DEL film "La vita di Santa Anna"

Diciamo che in linea di massima la preposizione _di_ in questi casi si usa in situazioni specifiche, mentre _per_ in situazioni più generiche.

Ma sono sfumature


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ecco, ciao Voga  ... anche sul Forum sono, già, palesemente in minoranza


----------



## francisgranada

Ora solo per capire "tutto": "Ho comprato un bigietto *al* cinema" significherebbe che il biglietto l'ho comprato alla cassa che si trova nell'edifico del cinema. Giusto?


----------



## pollonia

francisgranada said:


> Ora solo per capire "tutto": "Ho comprato un bigietto *al* cinema" significherebbe che il biglietto l'ho comprato alla cassa che si trova nell'edifico del cinema. Giusto?



Precisamente


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Da noi i biglietti per/dell'autobus si acquistano in tabaccheria e nelle edicole dei giornali.
È così diverso l'Intercity? (Voglio dire "per l'Intercity coll'articolo definito"). 

Saluti

GS
PS Io ho preso diverse volte il biglietto per l'Intercity delle 08:30.


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Da noi i biglietti per/dell'autobus si acquistano in tabaccheria e nelle edicole dei giornali.
> È così diverso l'Intercity? (Voglio dire "per l'Intercity coll'articolo definito").
> 
> Saluti
> 
> GS
> PS Io ho preso diverse volte il biglietto per l'Intercity delle 08:30.



Io ho preso spessisimo l'intercity ma non ho mai comprato il biglietto per cui mi vedo scoperto...con il cuore direi che ha ragione Anja (eheheheh, fiducia smisurata!), con la testa però il *per * ce lo metterei....e lo articolerei pure perchè non è il biglietto ad essere intercity, ma si sottintende il treno intercity e quindi, come detto, l'articolerei.

Quello che non direi mai è: "ho comprato un biglietto per il cinema", direi invece: "ho comprato un biglietto *del* cinema"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao ragazzi! 

Ma anch'io dico che la preposizione "per" è corretta ... è solo che alle mie orecchie non suona bene quanto "del" 

Riflettendoci, credo che, alla fine, sia una preferenza tra "specificazione" e "scopo"  

1) Ho comperato il biglietto del treno/Intercity (per me, complemento di specificazione)
2) Ho comperato il biglietto per il treno/l'Intercity (per me, complemento di scopo) 

Ma nel caso 2) preferirei precisare (come ha fatto Giorgio ) i dettagli del treno/Intercity:

- Ho comperato il biglietto per il treno/l'Intercity delle 8:30/per Roma

Gigi, hai ragione  ... ho aggettivato: biglietto Intercity ... sulla scia del ... biglietto aereo


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna . E nel caso di cinema/film, cosa dicono le tue orecchie?


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Io ho preso spessisimo l'intercity ma non ho mai comprato il biglietto per cui mi vedo scoperto...con il cuore direi che ha ragione Anja (eheheheh, fiducia smisurata!), con la testa però il *per * ce lo metterei....e lo articolerei pure perchè non è il biglietto ad essere intercity, ma si sottintende il treno intercity e quindi, come detto, l'articolerei.
> 
> Quello che non direi mai è: "ho comprato un biglietto per il cinema", direi invece: "ho comprato un biglietto *del* cinema"



Ciao giginho!  Ma scusa, un biglietto (di andata e ritorno) per Bologna; Un biglietto(di galleria)per il cinema; Un biglietto(in prima fila) per il teatro ,se non mi sbaglio, non condividono la preposizione "per" di scopo sottinteso? Per Bologna(per andare fino a Bologna,a pagamento); Per il cinema(per vedere un lungometraggio al cinematografo,a pagamento);Per il teatro(per assistere ad uno spettacolo ivi rappresentato,a pagamento). 

Correggimi se mi sbaglio. Anche se però credo che continuerò fino alla fine dei miei giorni ad utilizzare queste frasi per giuste. 


P.S Intercity(interurbano),prima ancora che una categoria di biglietto,quindi di treno, non denominava uno spazio(virtualmente un luogo) da  città a  città,e più città? 
E quindi " Un biglietto per l'Intercity" = Un biglietto per andare in un'altra città.


----------



## marco.cur

Direi "il biglietto per l'Intercity" e "il biglietto del treno", e anche "il biglietto per il treno Firenze-Roma".
Biglietto del treno = biglietto ferroviario

Per il cinema direi: "un biglietto del cinema", "un biglietto per il film Xxx".

In buona sostanza, quando s'intende il tipo di biglietto (treno, autobus, aereo, cinema, teatro etc.) a mio parere si deve usare _del._


----------



## longplay

Non voglio complicare le cose, ma tutte le volte che si compra un biglietto si stipula un contratto, le cui condizioni sono generalmente stampate nel "verso" dello stesso.Il
biglietto ferroviario (o emesso dall' azienda della "metro" ecc.) è un "titolo di viaggio", cioè "qualcosa" che ci da diritto di compiere un viaggio in treno: io però sono
in simpatia col "per" : ho comprato un biglietto per (fare un viaggio con) il treno (la "freccia rossa"(?). Ma mi capita anche di dire anche "del treno". In realtà , non vedo
molti problemi, almeno a livello colloquiale. Ciao e buona domenica !!


----------



## Anja.Ann

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Anna . E nel caso di cinema/film, cosa dicono le tue orecchie?



Ciao, Francis caro 

Credo che Marco (post # 18) abbia riassunto perfettamente il mio pensiero (post # 15).

- riferendomi ad un biglietto generico (treno/autobus/cinema ...) preferisco "del";
- parlando di un biglietto specifico (treno delle 8:30/autobus N° 3/film di questa sera ...) userei "per".


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti 

Mi vengono in mente le seguenti situazioni:

Voglio viaggiare a Napoli (non importa se con Intercity o no), allora compro un biglietto *per *Napoli? 
Sto per comprare il biglietto alla cassa nella stazione; posso dire "Mi dia un biglietto *a* Napoli, per favore"?  (o in questo caso mi maderebbero a Napoli per comprare il biglietto per Napoli ...)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis  

"Voglio _andare_ a Napoli" o "Voglio _fare un viaggio _a Napoli"  

Certo, se sei alla stazione va benissimo ... chiedere "Mi dia un biglietto per Napoli, per favore."  
E' sbagliato dire "Mi dia un biglietto a Napoli"; al limite, potresti dire "Mi dia un biglietto (per arrivare) fino a Napoli (da lì in poi ... farò l'autostop) "


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> Francis  "Voglio _andare_ a Napoli" o "Voglio _fare un viaggio _a Napoli"


Ciao, Anna. Dalle mie parti la logica è appunto _questa_: voglio andare a Napoli, quindi compro un biglietto a Napoli ...  A volte la signora alla cassa ci anche chiede "Dove sarà...?" e uno risponde p.e. "A Napoli, due adulti e tre bambini ..." 

Ok. Ho capito tutto (spero, ci sono solo 33 gradi ...), voglio solo essere sicuro e capire meglio le sfumature, per cui le mie "subdomande"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis  

Le tue "subdomande" vanno benissimo: è giusto e bello che tu voglia approfondire!  
Consolati per il caldo ... qui da me siamo a quota 31° C


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito: come chiedo a qualcuno che ha comprato il biglietto?
*
Per* dove hai comprato il biglietto? 

("dove hai comprato il biglietto" evidentemente non va bene perché ha un altro significato)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis  

Credo che, colloquialmente, si dica proprio come proponi tu.  
Altrimenti: "Per quale destinazione hai comperato il biglietto?"


----------



## longplay

Anja cara, a questo punto non sarebbe meglio "abbonarsi" (al cinema, teatro, autobus ecc.)? Scusami, ma con questo caldo....


----------



## francisgranada

O alla piscina ... A proposito, si dice il biglietto "per la piscina"?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, LP!  
Vada per l'abbonamento ... scelgo il cinema! 

Francis, 
Per la piscina, direi "ingresso".


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... Per la piscina, direi "ingresso".


Vero! Anche dalle mie parti ... (nella mia lingua madre c'è anche la combinazione: biglietto d'ingresso)


----------

